# Hymer B544L table bed infill



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

Hi,
My wife now has a bad back and is therefore struggling to use the pull down bed in our 544L, so we thought about using the large drop down table.
Has anyone used this and what are your thoughts?
We would have to buy a large infill to cover the table. Does anyone have one for sale or know where I can obtain one (other than Brownhills)
We have looked at changing to a van with a fixed bed but our 544 is so bright and roomy compared to the other layouts.
cheers,
Bob


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Rasser,
Why buy an infill? The seat cushions and seat backs on the table layout for the 544 are designed to drop down and slide across to make up a double bed. 

This is the case in my 1997 model. I don't know the age of yours but Hymer would have been daft to change the design.

You can even construct a full-width bed using the bench seat at the side and the pull-out below it to fill the gap

Hope this helps,

Roger.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Exactly  

tony


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. My 544 is a 2005/6 version with very soft cushion backs like a settee rather than the normal hard ones which as you say can be used as infills. I do have separate infills for the side slide out single bed but not the one for the double over the top of the large table. I understand the later CL and SL versions reverted to the harder infills!
If you use the table and the slide out to make a full size bed across the van don't you need to support the outer edge of the slide out somehow?
thanks,
Bob


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My 544 was a 2006, push table down and lock, pull seat bases to join, pull rear backrests down, JOB DONE. OR..remove back rests and use as two single beds.

tony


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Tony (sorry for the delay)
Did your van have the soft cushions or the normal firmer type?
regards
Bob


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: , Can't remember, think they were the firmer type.

tony


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a 2007 B544SL which I presume is the same layout as yours, removed the very large Hymer table which dominates the lounge, and fitted a smaller removable table using Fiamma base and tube. My wife can't climb the ladder to the pull down bed so she sleeps on the long settee which is widened when pulled out to create a wide single.

If your layout is the same, but you are concerned about soft cushions, could you not have the cushion interiors replaced with firmer foam?

Our modified layout gives plenty of space at night when the table is stored and my wife sleeps very comfortably - gives me a big double to myself as well!


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Javea,
We will see if my wife can manage the drop down bed but if not may look to convert some of the cushions to the firmer versions.
Cheers,
Bob


----------

